# ATI Radeon TV Out displays black and white



## Troy Jollimore (May 2, 2003)

ATI tech support is closed for the holidays, but I've sent them this problem before with no response.

My ATI 9500 Pro was working just fine for a few months using the S-Video out to my television. I didn't use it for a month, and when I tried it again the driver greyed out the TV option. I'd updated the driver since, so I poked around trying to find the cause. Then I went back to the older driver, with the same result. After much testing, I got it to work with the 'Force Detection of my TV' option checked, but the display is only black and white.

I did some checking online, and found the 'Saturation' solution for the nVidia cards (not it), the 'PAL-SCART' solution (not it), the 'switch between S-Video and Composite (not a choice here) and the '75-Ohm resistance from TV' solution... I did find a problem with the TV's S-Video inputs, and just had the TV 'fixed' (unsure if it's fully fixed, I'll have to try testing for the 75 Ohm thing tonight). No change to the display, although all of my S-Video inputs work now on the TV. I considered it being a bad cable, but last night I plugged it into my wife's older computer with an nVidia GF2 MX card and the TV displayed in colour immediately.

So, pending the 75-ohm test (don't know if the GF2 tested for it or not, although forcing detection with the ATI 'should' have worked fully if this weren't the case), I'm left thinking faulty video card. It works perfectly for everything else though.

Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## osirus (Jan 8, 2005)

It may be the svideo cable itself, I have had a few cables crap out on me and go B/W all of a sudden. Try jiggleing it, (Sometimes works) or try anther svidoe cable and see if it helps.

EDIT: oops i see you checked the cable.


----------



## ahskrenaim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a ATI Radeon 9200 and have connected my tv up to it through the s-video port and get only black and white picture. In display properties, it calles the TV a "default moniter" and says it doesnt need any drivers..... needless to say there is something wrong, please help. I'm not sure when I'll be checking this again so if you guys come up with a good solution, or even just a guess, please email it to me at '[email protected]'. Thank you guys!:4-dontkno


----------

